# Schedule 3 Economic Classes. NOC 2174 Work Experience (and other NOCS)



## rluengo (Apr 27, 2014)

Good evening,

I have been working over the past 10 years in IT, however, about 1 year worth of experience is in what seems like a different NOC (site currently down)

I am going for 2174. However, the two roles I mention is "Platform Manager" and "Agile Business Analyst". In both of them I did every responsibility in NOC 2174 EXCEPT actual software coding, but I did design, requirements, testing, management, etc. 

What NOC should I use? And if it is different than 2174, will they be considered anyway?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## rluengo (Apr 27, 2014)

I am tempted to put the Platform Manager role as 2174, but regarding the BA role I am not sure yet... I would like to say 2174, but other than minor snippets of code I do not really do much in the coding aspect


----------

